# Today's ricer mod



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Before:









Now:



















The lights didnt' show up to well on my digital camera, I'm sure with the cannon and the proper lens setting I could get enough light for a good pic though.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

matches your dash gauges?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Joel said:


> matches your dash gauges?


of course they do


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hi my names brandon...and i never stop fixing up my car.... :hal:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> hi my names brandon...and i never stop fixing up my car.... :hal:


never done..well, I am for a while actully, my 6 months insurance and tags are due next end of march.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

emo ricer haha jk


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> emo ricer haha jk


shit I'm a HARDCORE ricer....er wait. damn maybe being a hardcore kid isn't a good thing for ever description.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...a hardcore jehovah's witness isnt something to be proud of haha


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> shit I'm a HARDCORE ricer....er wait. damn maybe being a hardcore kid isn't a good thing for ever description.


 now you just need to slap on some neons.....got a set I could sell you lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> now you just need to slap on some neons.....got a set I could sell you lol


have you already changed you mind on them? Green right, no dice on that.


----------

